# If you were mayor of your city what would you change?



## Taylorhoge (Feb 5, 2006)

What the title says


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Depends on whether I cared about reelection. Also, I'd have to better understand our version of mayoral powers, which vary dramatically by city and form of government. Seattle's mayor is fairly powerful but needs Council approval for most major acts. 

I'd have the police crack down on speeders and red light runners -- traffic accidents kill many more people than murder around here. I'd advocate a new tax measure to pay for sidewalk and bike infrastructure. I'd advocate a change in the state regulations (which I don't have much knowledge of) to allow Seattle to pay for its own additional transit, then pass another $50,000,000 of annual bus service. I'd continue the program of rezonings to allow more housing and less parking, but I'd skip the part about helping "affordability" via massive fees on that new housing.


----------



## LordMandeep (Apr 10, 2006)

-I would ban all panhandling and then focus on helping the real needy people, not the guy with a nice sweater asking for change. 
- I would stop all pay increases for city employees due to a shortage of money.
- Work should given to outside people if it can be done for cheaper
- Allow the final city planning decisions to be left with the city
- More aggressive ant-litter campigns. It is 99% society's fault now...
- No graffiti allowed on street fronts on major important streets. 
- I can't understand why the subway cars are so clean while the stations are not.... (that can be changed).
- On duty person at every subway station all the time to make sure people pay the fare and for help.


----------



## Gaeus (Mar 21, 2007)

In D.C., I would do these

-- increase the local businesses and urge the big businesses to invest especially the NorthEast and Anacostia side.

-- increase the number of police and security. Cameras needs to be place in every street to prevent more crimes even though DC crimes are getting lower.

-- increase or double the road maintenance especially on the streets. There is just too many bumps and potholes.

-- widen I-295 and I-395 to ease the traffic and increase number of Metro Stations.

-- will try to build an interstate highway from I-270 towards downtown area.

-- increase the standard of education to provide better education to the students. Increasing the budget will not work if the teachers perform poorly.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

The power of the mayor in Hamburg depends on the power of his party in the city parliament.

- I would abolish the newly-introduced tuition fees at university for all those who do their first studies, so only those who have already a degree or have absolved an apprenticeship/job training at a company have to pay the tuition fee.
- I would deepen the Elbe River to secure Hamburg's position as a major port in the future.
- If possible in anyway, I would incorporate all municipalities along the Elbe River to the North Sea for a future expansion of the Port of Hamburg towards the North Sea (like Rotterdam did and still does with their Europoort). But for this I would have to convince all the other state governments (especially those of Niedersachsen and Schleswig-Holstein) and the municipalities in question.:nuts: 
- I would try to stop the transformation of trendy districts into uniform yuppie-districts.
- Also I would forbid tearing down prewar-buildings. They have to be restored. Also a lot of 60's buildings in the centre should be replaced by new buildings who fit better with the old ones which survived WW2 and the raze-insanity in the 60's.
- I would build an Autobahnring around the city and build a bigger (and wellconnected) airport outside of the city. 
- I would try to keep living in the city centre somewhat affordable and especially get more people to live in the centre to get more life in there.
- Some major streets in the centre should be transformed to tunnels and parks should be placed on their roofs.
- I would respect the rule that no buildings higher than the towers of the main churches (all between 120 and 147m high) should be built in their vicinity.
- Instead skyscrapers can be built just outside of the old city border (where the city walls were located) in the east and west.
- I would promote 24/7 shop opening times.
- I would massively extend the metro-network.

And:
- I would sue the german government to pay all this for me. :lol:


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

I think the current mayor is doing a good job correcting the crap of the former one and even cleverly building an immage for the city, even abroad we are news, but it could done better some things.

for instance,

All buildings built between the 1960s and 1990s should be modernized and homogenized. I support the mayor's preference for granite.

Beaches and streets always clean, if someone is found not following the law, it should be obliged by the public police, national guard or the city police to clean an entire beach or street, in that same moment.

I would formally organize the beaches, not to happen what happened in the nudist beach this year. Nudists should have their area, women doing topless another area or even other adult areas like flirting.

I would stop every development, low-rise or whatever in the city's-controlled villages. Villages should keep as villages, not city extensions.

I would reforest rural areas with native trees. 

I would create urban parks with lush vegetation, preferring palm trees and willows.

I would create a CBD in the highrise area that has today some farm fields which is for sometime it is being decided what to built in there. Those can be made in glass.

I would expand the city for the the pseudo-villages and save the remaining true villages from "development", and reorganize its layout, underground wires, to conform with European urbanization standards which is followed in the city.

I would legalize immigrants, I think it is stupid to live in the city where almost 10% of its inhabitants don't exist. In some southern towns the numbers grow to more than 30% :nuts: 

I would join the Chinese shops in one area, near the casino and/or a metro station, so recover an hole street and getting it alive. Currently there are Chinese shops everywhere. There's already a Chinatown, but it is on an industrial area of Vila do Conde.

I would try to every extent of the law to annex our neighbouring city (Vila do Conde). Both cities together are already small and it has a very nice old town area dating from the discovery age or earlier.

I would try to annex another municipality, the one from the North, Esposende. 

Then we would have a municipality that can compete at European level and still have a manageable size, not to big, but not to small.

I would try to liberalize gambling in the city, by opening two other casinos.

turn bicycle or public transport the main way the people go to another area of the city and extend the metro network (which the city really doesn't have any real powers).

I could go on an on...


----------



## krudmonk (Jun 14, 2007)

I'd move the damn airport to the existing Moffett Field. This would open the area (already near downtown) to become more high-density developments. It would also loosen the height restriction on buildings. Maybe the bigshots like Apple or Google would be tempted to relocate there and slap their logos on some big, fancy towers.

Just a dream..


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

I would ban chewing gum in public, and introduce measures to radically improve London's streetscape. There are far too many signs, posts, railings and other visual clutter all over the streets; in places it looks a total mess.


----------

